# دارة شحن بطارية 6فولت وبطارية 12 فولت رائعة



## hussien95 (14 فبراير 2012)

لشحن بطارية 6 فولت أغلق القاطعة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 فبراير 2012)

لماذا تستخدم وحدات 3 أمبير و المتكاملة 1.5 أمبير فقط؟؟؟
ما ضرورة وجود مكثفين c9,c12 ؟؟؟


----------



## hussien95 (14 فبراير 2012)

اخي الكريم هناك غلط يمكنك استخدام 1.5 امبير او 2 امبير والمكثفات لرفع الجهد ليصبح أفضل وأقوى


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 فبراير 2012)

ولماذا لم تستخدم مكثف واحد أم أن من رفعها سابقا وضعها هكذا؟!!!!


----------



## hussien95 (14 فبراير 2012)

اخي الكريم لم يقم أي أحد برفعها على المنتدى ولكن يمكنك استخدام المكثف12 فقط


----------



## بائع روبابيكيا (11 مايو 2014)

hussien95 قال:


> لشحن بطارية 6 فولت أغلق القاطعة




استاذي الفاضل شكرا لمجهودك العظيم
برجاء تحديد قيم جهود المكثفات


----------



## عبير الشرق (20 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على الجهد المبذول
تحياتي


----------



## موسى مهند (27 مايو 2014)

بارك الله بجهودكم


----------



## م مصطفى حيدر (29 مايو 2014)

مشكوووور صديقي


----------

